# Would someone please show me the scriptural distinctions between public and private worship so I can



## Saiph (Oct 21, 2005)

*Would someone please show me the scriptural distinctions between public and private worship so I can live in peace and not worry about offering strange fire in my family worship.*

Please. And I promise to listen carefully and consider what you say.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 21, 2005)

Calvin said, "If it be inquired, then, by what things chiefly; the Christian religion has a standing existence amongst us, and maintains its truth, it will be found that the following two not only occupy the principal place, but comprehend under them all the other parts, and consequently the whole substance of Christianity, viz., a knowledge, first, of the mode in which God is duly worshipped; and, secondly, of the source from which salvation is to be obtained." 

Calvin's ranking worship as first in importance over salvation is due to one very important fact, namely that salvation is a means to an end, with worship being the end itself.

What is worship? Worship is a category which holds 2 classes within it for human beings; worship becomes the category under which we order everything in our lives. 

When we come together, we engage in worship in a corporate fashion. Classification #1.

Whatever we do, even if we are simply eating or drinking, whatever we say, in business or in the home or in church assemblies, we are to do all to the glory of God. That is worship. Classification #2.

What we do alone is not the same as that which is commanded when we come together. It is no mistake that the "people of God" or "congregation" differed from "Moses", "Paul" and other "individuals."

General worship pertains to ethics in general; obedience to God in every area of life (Rom. 12:1). This is regulated by Deut. 4:2 etc., and we are not to autonomously add to God´s law (legalism) or take away from it (antinomianism). Special worship is that obedience to God in the form of worship that is governed by the RPW, and consists of what we are calling "œelements" of worship (presented amid varying circumstances). It is a deeper communing with God, communicating with him, a more particular way of praising him through singing, reading, praying, and performing divine ceremonies (i.e., sacraments). It is a more specialized worship. This is regulated by Scripture in a way different than general worship (Lev. 10:1-3; Jer. 7:31; Hebrews 10:25; implicit in Deut. 12:32). You can do this worship in your closet or in the public assembly, but it is still governed by God.

More later...


----------



## Peter (Oct 21, 2005)

My belief has always been that deliberate act of praise to God in the assembly of saints, in the family, and in the closet all have the same rule to regulate them as in all of them we approach the same God.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> My belief has always been that deliberate act of praise to God in the assembly of saints, in the family, and in the closet all have the same rule to regulate them as in all of them we approach the same God.



Regulate, yes, but not done the same way. I think everything we do should have an element of a deliberate act of praise to God. If we are to do all things to the glory of God, we are acting in worship. But how I act while digging a hole is different from how I act if I'm in court; how I ride a bicycle is different from how I sit in church.

Mark, for some reason, I don't share your concern about this issue. I am quite happy to sing songs of all kinds, (mostly hymns, though) at home accompanied by an organ or a guitar, but our church would not have such in corporate worship. It seems that I Corinthians 10:31 would be as good a place to start as anywhere.

Vic


----------



## Saiph (Oct 21, 2005)

All,

If Cain's sacrifice was unacceptable, in private worship, then how do I know what is unacceptable in private worship if the requirements are not the same in both ?

Are there two RPW's, one for private, and one for public ?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 21, 2005)

I think Cain's offering was rejected because "sin lieth at the door." His desire was toward sin. 

Vic


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 21, 2005)

As I am pondering this same question in my own mind, a good friend provided some resources that I would now like to share. 

Here is a quote from Brian Schwertley's article on Christmas:



> III. There is no question that Christmas has no place in the public worship of God, but isn't it okay to celebrate it privately in the home?
> 
> The problem with this view is that it presupposes that the Regulative Principle only applies to public worship. There is no biblical evidence to support the idea that the Regulative Principle was only meant for public worship. In fact, the biblical evidence supports the opposite view. Cain was condemned for an innovation in private worship (Gen. 4:2-8). Noah, in family worship, offered clean animals to God (Gen. 8:20-21). God was pleased and accepted Noah's offering on behalf of himself and his family. Abraham, Jacob and Job offered sacrifices to God in private or family worship, according to God's Word. God accepted these lawful offerings. The idea that innovations in worship are permitted in family and private worship is unbiblical; it is totally arbitrary because it is not based on divine revelation. If an innovation in public worship displeases God, then how does it please Him in private worship? Would it not be permissible, under such premises, to have little shrines in our homes where we burn incense, wear surplices, miters and such, as long as we keep such things out of public meetings?
> 
> ...



Also recommended was David Clarkson's Public Worship to be Preferred Before Private.


----------



## Peter (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks Jeff

I think the problem we're having is seeing a difference between consciously offering God praise (prayer, thanking, singing, etc) and living our ordinary life and calling in a way glorifying and honoring to God. The distinction should be sacred/profane and not public/private.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 21, 2005)

So Jeff, and Peter,

If you are both EP, neither one of you listen to ANY music than the Psalms ? ? ?

(ALL music is worship. It is written in praise of something or someone, and directed towards God, or man, or an idol. Even music for entertainment sake is will-worship, since we should do all things to His glory)



[Edited on 10-21-2005 by Saiph]


----------

